# Mirror Finish - Manchester Polishing/Detailing Classes. February 2011.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

********FEBRUARY DATES...SOLD OUT, MARCH DATE RELEASED, PLEASE SEE NEW THREAD***********************

Ok guys, after a sell out in two days for Jan, I am pleased to announce that 20th February will be the date for the course.

Same procedures as Jan. £20 deposit to confirm booking then £40 remainder on the day. PLEASE SEE BELOW FOR BOOKINGS!!!!!!!

Special for Feb.......Open Forum, it's your course guys so let me know what you want!!!!!!! Bring your cars as well so specifics can be addressed.

After a lot of interest from members in the Manchester area I can now announce that I will be running a 2nd course in Manchester in February.

The idea of the day will be to concentrate on the finer parts of the detailing process, paint correction and finishing a car.

Training will be based on both DA and Rotary, to include paint type, pad/polish selection, taking paint readings to working with the machines from compounding to finishing a finish.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

For the course to work I am going to restrict numbers to 7/8 people so I can offer a real high end course and deliver the content you are after.

Price for the day will be £60.00 per person.

For bookings and to be added the list a £20 deposit will be required with the remainder to be paid on the day.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!! (One deposit was returned last month)

The venue is near Southern Cemetary just off Princess Parkway. The unit is well lit and heated. Parking is a bit short so if any one can car share that will really help.

The date will be Sunday 20th February 2011. Starting at 9:30am through to 4:00pm ish.

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and light refreshments will be provided throughout the day. 

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

So here we go another list.

Confirmed Places
1. craig9 
2. DomIpswich
3. DomIpswich +1
4. J13AAY
5. JBirchy 
6. Airthy 
7. Ian from Liverpool
8. JordanTypeR

Reserve
1. Mike Roberts
2.


----------



## craig9 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was on for the course that didnt run last year,
can you please add me to this one cheers
craig


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^^Cheers Craig I'll sort this for you.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thread updated!!!! Cheers guys!!!


----------



## J13AAY (Jan 12, 2011)

Confirmed Places
1. craig9
2. DomIpswich
3. DomIpswich +1
4. J13AAY
5.
6.
7.

Reserve
1.
2.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello, 

I would love to be added to the list please! Will we need to bring any of our own gear?

Many Thanks

Jon


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thread updated and have added you Jon.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Steve, i've sent my deposit for you this morning!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks Steve, i've sent my deposit for you this morning!


Cheers mate received. :thumb:


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

hi im interested wat do we need to bring?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

bencossie25 said:


> hi im interested wat do we need to bring?


Nothing apart from yourself!!!!!

If you have a machine then bring along so you can use it.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Only a couple of spots left, get in quick guys!!!!!!


----------



## Airthy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi can you add me down to attend the detailing course.

ill be travelling from leeds so in the PM will you send me you 

paypal address and some simple directions along with a post code

thanks 
Chris


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Airthy said:


> Hi can you add me down to attend the detailing course.
> 
> ill be travelling from leeds so in the PM will you send me you
> 
> ...


Hi Chris

PM sent.


----------



## J13AAY (Jan 12, 2011)

I will bring my das-6 pro along 

Looking forward to this, is there visable parking? as im thinking of bringing the VR6.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

J13AAY said:


> I will bring my das-6 pro along
> 
> Looking forward to this, is there visable parking? as im thinking of bringing the VR6.


Parking is a bit tight but I'm sure we can sort it out.

See you on the 20th.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont worry about parking folks as just 40 meters down the side of the florists on the corner there is free parking at the side of the cemetery and lots of it.
Enjoy your day folks we all did on the jan one.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Steve, just to let you know i'll be bringing my DA along for us to use!


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be bringing my Spin Doctor with me too. I've not got any backing plates for it yet though. Will you have some with you or do I need to get one before hand?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

OK chaps. You should have all received directions details etc.

Hope to kick off at 9:30 so kettle will be on about 9ish, I will be there about 8:45 with my double Mc D brekky and extra espresso latte, 6 shots I have.

If anyone unsure please give me a ring on my mobile.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> OK chaps. You should have all received directions details etc.
> 
> Hope to kick off at 9:30 so kettle will be on about 9ish, I will be there about 8:45 with my double Mc D brekky and extra espresso latte, 6 shots I have.
> 
> If anyone unsure please give me a ring on my mobile.


Looking forward to it! I'll try and get there for as close to 9 as i can, traffic should be pretty easy that time on a Sunday morning!

I think my car may have had a repair or two done in the past, i haven't got a Paint depth gauge so i'd be grateful if you could run your eye over it and advise whether im safe to machine it after our coaching session?!

See you on the 20th!

Jon


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

got my rotary from mark at autobrite direct. i opted for the 3m version as it made sense seeming steve is using this product too. good to see you today. cant wait to try my kit lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

cooltints said:


> got my rotary from mark at autobrite direct. i opted for the 3m version as it made sense seeming steve is using this product too. good to see you today. cant wait to try my kit lol


Hey, I don't need to bring anything now. Just my Maccy D breakfast. :buffer:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't forget guys, Sunday is almost here.

Looking forward to it, I will get some better coffee this time, Tesco own brand tasted of nats wee. I will have my8 shots of espresso on the way in.

If anyone has any last minute questions give me a buzz.

See you all Sunday 9-9:30 for coffee and start at 10am.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't forget some tea bags too :thumb:

See you Sunday.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks to Rob at Gtechniq there will be a small raffle with a few of his products up to win.

Gtechniq have kindly donated some samples for the day. 

So to make it fair, I will win the raffle and keep the C2 sample bottle, simples!!!!

Rob your a star and I am sure some business will come your way.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to Steve for sharing his knowledge with us.

It's been a great day and I've certainly got no fear of the rotary anymore!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

JordanTypeR said:


> Just wanted to say a big thanks to Steve for sharing his knowledge with us.
> 
> It's been a great day and I've certainly got no fear of the rotary anymore!


Yeah i second that, thanks to Steve and to Eric for providing brews and a nice studio to learn in! I got home and successfully corrected an annoying scratch on my bonnet and protected it with a coat of the C2 which i won in the raffle!

Great day, and i would recommend similar tuition to anybody new to a machine!


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh yeah, sorry Eric, forgot to thank you too.


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks guys, well after dropping my macdonalds egg mcmuffin on the floor in the morning would just like to say it was good meeting you guys and for steve for another great tution day :buffer:


----------



## craig9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dam i forgot about the raffle!!!
anyway thanks for a great day i have booked the in-laws double garage for next week to give the ST a going over
cheers steve


----------



## DomIpswich (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the class Steve, got some good stuff out of it. Thanks to Eric for the hopsitality as well - get that BMW of yours fully machined and try the blackfire kit on it, I reckon it would look awesome! 
It was good to meet everyone, not a bad bunch considering you were all northerners!


----------

